# Blocking Feature



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know how to use the block feature? I'm trying to keep this person from watching me on FA.


----------



## Pico (Jan 8, 2006)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to use the block feature? I'm trying to keep this person from watching me on FA.



Well, apparently when you're blocked, you can't view the person's main page or their journals, but you CAN view their gallery and submissions.  You can also continue watching them and still receive their submissions in your message center, as well as comment on those submissions.  The "block feature" was added quickly and seemingly without much forethought, because there isn't even a message to tell you when you're blocked from someone's page...It's just a blank page.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Jan 8, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> Mel-the-Hybrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ugh...damn. I've been getting real pissed off at this one guy on FA. We've had a very crappy past. One of my best friends and I can't stand him..AT ALL. I've been asking him time and time again, to just leave me alone. I don't want him stalking me on DA, SA, or FA, but he just can't seem to comprehend the fact that I want the guy to just STAY AWAY FROM ME. @__@;


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:
			
		

> Ugh...damn. I've been getting real pissed off at this one guy on FA. We've had a very crappy past. One of my best friends and I can't stand him..AT ALL. I've been asking him time and time again, to just leave me alone. I don't want him stalking me on DA, SA, or FA, but he just can't seem to comprehend the fact that I want the guy to just STAY AWAY FROM ME. @__@;


Good afternoon, Mel,

If you try entering their name as the one-and-only entry in your "Block List" on http://www.furaffinity.net/settings/ , that is the best we have to offer at present in terms of standard _software_. (Try that to see how it works to block yourself from your own front page).
There is still a bug whereby only the last listed user is blocked, and also (as Pico notes), not all of your screens are blocked. Could be a lot better, I admit...
I'm sure that improvements to this are on the techs "to do" list, but there are still a few other high-profile software issues requiring attention. Thank you for your patience on this.

Would recommend that you post a note on the "Report Harassment" forum if you are being visibly harassed. Invisible stalkers are more difficult to deal with, especially when you think they're watching, but don't actually know. I trust you will be able to put that to one side and hopefully he'll eventually give up.
If they have an account here, perhaps you could also drop a note to Dragoneer or one of the other admins and they might be able to drop a quick note regarding acceptable behavior within the community.
Unfortunately, there is definitely a limit to what we might be able to do.

Trust this is of some use, anyhow. Please let us know...

Best wishes and trust you will be able to look forward to enjoying the FA community, despite that past.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

_Thank you for fielding this, Pico _


			
				Pico said:
			
		

> ... The "block feature" was added quickly and seemingly without much forethought, because there isn't even a message to tell you when you're blocked from someone's page...It's just a blank page.


Actually, IMO, a blank page isn't such a bad idea in terms of putting people off...
However, they might come over here and ask whether it's a bug. (That has happened once already, IIRC).


----------



## Pico (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _Thank you for fielding this, Pico _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah, I actually did think it was a bug ;o)  Just a short sentence on the blank page saying something like "You have been banned from viewing this page." would be sufficient.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> haha yeah, I actually did think it was a bug ;o)  Just a short sentence on the blank page saying something like "You have been banned from viewing this page." would be sufficient.




I'd thought about that one, Pico, and wondered where a "true stalker" would actually take a "YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED" message as a personal challenge to redouble their efforts to stalk.
Whereas a blank page is... nothing...

(But yes, was amusing when you thought that was a bug.
If you'd not been able to ask that question on the forum, would you just have gone and looked elsewhere, rather than keep on trying by other means, such as opening another account?)

Still work to be done on this, I agree. _(well, my 02 cents does, anyhow)_


----------



## Xax (Jan 8, 2006)

I've seen people blocked on FA go whine on the forums about the 'bug' previously (no, not you pico) and have the whole topic degenerate into an airing of grievances between the two parties.

Also, I think originally FA did have a "you have been banned from viewing this user's page" message.

I mean... it's just confusing.

ALSO, it's probably a blank page because of some hidden SQL error, which means it probably should be fixed in any case.


----------



## Pico (Jan 8, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (But yes, was amusing when you thought that was a bug.
> If you'd not been able to ask that question on the forum, would you just have gone and looked elsewhere, rather than keep on trying by other means, such as opening another account?)
> 
> Still work to be done on this, I agree. _(well, my 02 cents does, anyhow)_



Well I probably would have asked her if she banned me (we chat all the time, haha), but I still would have wondered if something was wrong with her page because of the lack of ban-message.  I did eventually log out and was able to see it, which is all I would have needed to do because she doesn't upload porn anyway, etc.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*thinks*_

Yeah, there's a gradation between the relatively casual "block list" => "You are unable to see because of a block" and "true stalkers" who really require something of the IP-block ilk to do anything about (and even then...): otherwise they just change user handles, obviously.

In that context, "You are unable to see because of a block" does indeed beat a blank screen.



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> I did eventually log out and was able to see it, which is all I would have needed to do because she doesn't upload porn anyway, etc.


Heh...

OK, then. What's the best solution anyone has seen implemented on any other community? Or is even dA "seat of the pants" when it comes to handling serious stalking/harassment cases?

=

_Apologies for the digression, Mel.
If your former friend has an FA userID, I trust you'll be able to give that a try, as noted above; and let us know what you think- on this thread, or via PM to any of our admins._


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the true stalkers need to be permanantly banned or at least have a severe suspension period. I kid you not when I say that I experienced one for the course of about two years. Not towards me par se, but towards several people of my acquaintence. 

Speaking of which, are guests still able to post comments/shouts? If so, will there be an option to turn this off?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jan 9, 2006)

At least you can't get raped by internet stalkers.... Thats certainly a fine thing to point out. Unl;ess you're retarded enough to met them IRL that is. Or they find out where you live....


----------

